# Logic Pro X Crashes on Bounce in Place



## MarkF (Jan 29, 2020)

Recently Logic has been crashing my computer on and off when I bounce things in place. I tried different libraries, different instruments (not just Kontakt) and it still seems to happen. Im on version 10.4.4 and iOS 10.14.5. Anyone have any ideas what could be causing it?


----------



## mscp (Jan 29, 2020)

What version of Kontakt are you using?


----------

